# Craigtoun Park, Fife, Scotland March 2012.



## spacepunk (Mar 5, 2012)

A strange one this as I didn't realise it was derelict and closed until I came home and read a bit about it in the local rag!! The last time I was there I was about 15.






The article in the paper tonight, just after my visit, weird!





The old boating pond.





There used to be rabbits in these pens.





Damaged greenhouses.





A rather phallic looking tree





I stopped for a seat in the glorious sunshine in this shelter.





Er, not today.





The walled garden, no flowers though!





Craigtoun Hospital nearby.


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice mate


----------



## Smellycat (Mar 5, 2012)

I didn't realise it had shut down either


----------



## species8472 (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeez it was open last year when I was working on the railway with friends. As far as I know it is to reopen this summer again as the railway in undergoing work and a renewal of the running contract.
Mind you last year the park in general was in a bit of a sorry state.


----------



## talkalot (Mar 8, 2012)

Very happy memories of this place, remember every august id come up to st andrews from Derby to see the family and the Lamas fair and of course we would always come here at some point aswell :') deffo up for an explore here now


----------



## strokesboy21 (Mar 12, 2012)

looks good buddy


----------



## bungle bonce (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't believe Craigtoun's so run down, lots of happy days (especially Easter) spent here, a park, rowing boats, Puffin billy train ans make your own fun. Oh I sound old!


----------



## M A Capelsion (Mar 18, 2012)

nice set of pics  would like to see more of Craigtoun Hospital though


----------



## Flexible (Apr 4, 2012)

Well from the comments above it sounds as if this park was a nice place. Would be great if it can be re-opened. I always think disused theme parks like this are a little sad in the same way as you might think of a seaside town on a rainy day in winter.


----------



## woody65 (Apr 5, 2012)

species8472 said:


> Jeez it was open last year when I was working on the railway with friends. As far as I know it is to reopen this summer again as the railway in undergoing work and a renewal of the running contract.
> Mind you last year the park in general was in a bit of a sorry state.



the new train last year came from Ireland, think its running again this year


----------

